# Clever/Wise girl



## Tagarela

Hello,

I'm thinking about a way to say "Hello, clever/wise girl". Could I use 'chytrá/moudrá' as  a noun 'Ahoj, chytrá'? Or should I try to form something like  _chytryčka , moudrývka_  ?

Thank you


----------



## ilocas2

Hi

The best what I can think of is _Ahoj, chytrá holko_, but it's not idiomatic and sounds strange.

_Ahoj, chytrá_ or _Ahoj, chytračko_ or _Ahoj, moudrá holko_ or _Ahoj, moudrá_ are even much worse.

You can say _dívko_ or _děvče_ (chytré děvče) instead of _holko_, but it's not better.


----------



## mimirom

Hi Tagarela,

you could use "Ahoj, moudrá dámo." I'd say this way it sounds ok. The meaning would be most exact the same as "Hello, wise lady" in English.


----------



## ilocas2

mimirom said:


> Hi Tagarela,
> 
> you could use "Ahoj, moudrá dámo." I'd say this way it sounds ok. The meaning would be most exact the same as "Hello, wise lady" in English.



In my opinion it would make sense only for someone, who knows that greeting from English.


----------



## NotNow

ilocas2 said:


> In my opinion it would make sense only for someone, who knows that greeting from English.


 
I have never heard such a greeting in English.


----------



## Tagarela

Hello,

Thank you all for the replies. 
_Ahoj, moudrá dámo_ seems to work for my purpose, I was also thinking about _Ahoj, moudrá paní_ - is it better?


----------



## ilocas2

Actually I don't know if "Hello, wise lady" is used in English. My assumption was based on the mimirom's post.

"Ahoj, moudrá dámo" or "Ahoj, moudrá paní" sound stupid. If I were woman and somebody greeted me this way, I would think that he/she was mocking me.



Tagarela said:


> ...to work for my purpose...



What is that purpose, please?


----------



## Tagarela

ilocas2 said:


> What is that purpose, please?



It is because I was chatting with my Czech friend other day, I said one thing and she replied me on a very clever way, and I said "Clever girl you are" - so it was to make a little fun based on the previous situation =).


----------



## ilocas2

I would write:

"Jseš fakt chytrá holka" or "Jseš vážně chytrá holka" or "Jseš opravdu chytrá holka"

(it's colloquial language)

you can spell "jseš" as "seš"


----------



## mimirom

Tagarela said:


> It is because I was chatting with my Czech friend other day, I said one thing and she replied me on a very clever way, and I said "Clever girl you are" - so it was to make a little fun based on the previous situation =).



In that case "Ahoj, moudrá dámo" is definitely not appropriate. Sorry for misguiding you.


----------

